# XTRAIL Fan Resistor Replacement



## Randall Leard (Jul 22, 2011)

Just wanted to share a little information that may save someone some money. My 2005 xtrail(basic AC, not climate controlled) had only high fan speed when I started it yesterday. Doing some research here, it seemed clear that likely candidate was the reistor. After reading the posts, I removed the blower motor cover, right below the glove compartment on the passengers side, simply pop it off...no big deal. Looked under the blower near the firewall, located the reistor board by the fire wall, unplugged the wire harness, removed the 2 philips screws...the actual work took 10 minutes. Had to visit 3 shops to find a new one $59 canadian, put the part back in, took another 5 minutes and all's well. 

It's a simple job that a dealer would likely soak you an hours labor for.

Thanks for the help, Randall


----------



## digitaloutlaw (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks for the info! Can you tell us what kind of fuse you needed to get, and which store carries them?

Its sick how much they want to charge. I had to fight with the service manager at Nissan last week for trying to charge me an hour's worth of labour for a 10min job. They also want to charge me $800+tax to replace the blower motor..


----------



## Randall Leard (Jul 22, 2011)

digitaloutlaw said:


> Thanks for the info! Can you tell us what kind of fuse you needed to get, and which store carries them?
> 
> Its sick how much they want to charge. I had to fight with the service manager at Nissan last week for trying to charge me an hour's worth of labour for a 10min job. They also want to charge me $800+tax to replace the blower motor..


Sorry it was not fuse, but a variable resistor board, the part was around $60 and the dealer was the only place I could find it. The fan doesn't look that hard to replace and I would not expect it to be very expensive either, but it's the labor if you have to pay the dealer. I have not taken my Xtrail back to the dealer since the warranty ran out, I have had no trouble with my non-specific brand mechanic servicing the car and have always found dealers to be way over priced and I never trusted them.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Randall Leard (Jul 22, 2011)

digitaloutlaw said:


> Thanks for the info! Can you tell us what kind of fuse you needed to get, and which store carries them?
> 
> Its sick how much they want to charge. I had to fight with the service manager at Nissan last week for trying to charge me an hour's worth of labour for a 10min job. They also want to charge me $800+tax to replace the blower motor..


Sorry it was not fuse, but a variable resistor board, the part was around $60 and the dealer was the only place I could find it. The fan doesn't look that hard to replace and I would not expect it to be very expensive either, but it's the labor if you have to pay the dealer. I have not taken my Xtrail back to the dealer since the warranty ran out, I have had no trouble with my non-specific brand mechanic servicing the car and have always found dealers to be way over priced and I never trusted them.

Hope this helps.


----------

